# Application iPad



## john_dewinter (30 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, 

Quelqu'un connaîtrait-il une application qui me dirait le temps écoulé depuis le démarrage de l'ipad? 

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Chrone (30 Avril 2011)

Général => Utilisation.
Il suffit de reset à chaque démarrage.


----------



## Thr_ju (30 Avril 2011)

Et non malheureusement le menu Utilisation n'existe pas sur l'iPad. Il faudra trouver autre chose.


----------

